# Help with cowboy boots please



## lauren006 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

I just purchased these boots. I wore them to a Brad Paisley concert and they were perfect for that but I really would love to wear them again other times.  What kind of ways could I wear these boots for normal wear?  If there is any way.  Any suggestions would be very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Oct 5, 2009)

I wear my cowboy boots anywhere with jeans or even under dress pants as I keep them in tip top condition. I do live in a small town where that's nothing unusual though. I'd wear those anytime!


----------



## mern (Oct 5, 2009)

*gasp* I LOVE those!!! Where are they from??


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 5, 2009)

I think they would make a nice casual look with some slim jeans tucked into the boots and a big comfy sweater and maybe a long necklace or two.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a little collage of what I mean. Ideally the sweater would be more oversized, but I made this in like a minute.


----------



## lauren006 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I got them from Payless actually!  They are American Eagle brand and they were $40


----------

